# Laparoscopic supracervical hysterectomy



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Mar 27, 2011)

What is the anesthesia code for Laparoscopic supracervical hysterectomy?


----------



## cindyt (Mar 29, 2011)

00840


----------

